# 2022 Bounus



## VMLRee (Apr 13, 2022)

All TL at my current store recived a bonus of $1500 and last year Dec 2021 I was told by an ETL that target would allow VM’s to finally get a bonus starting next year. Are there and other VM’s that know anything about this or have any VM’s Received a bonus. ( I am pay grade 45 like TL’s) idk if all VMs are the same.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 13, 2022)

VMLRee said:


> All TL at my current store recived a bonus of $1500 and last year Dec 2021 I was told by an ETL that target would allow VM’s to finally get a bonus starting next year. Are there and other VM’s that know anything about this or have any VM’s Received a bonus. ( I am pay grade 45 like TL’s) idk if all VMs are the same.


Ik a LWW is pay-grade 73
ICQA is pay-grade 2
WW is pay-grade 79
OM is pay-grade 5
SOM/Director pay-grade 6-7 
Then pay-grade 8. I wish I was a lvl 8!!


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 13, 2022)

If a TM is on a paper with a coaching or final warning do they still get the bonus ?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 13, 2022)

Far from newbie said:


> If a TM is on a paper with a coaching or final warning do they still get the bonus ?


no.


----------



## Rastaman (Apr 13, 2022)

Far from newbie said:


> If a TM is on a paper with a coaching or final warning do they still get the bonus ?


Nope.  I got screwed out of mine last year.  That was the last straw and convinced me it was time to leave.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 13, 2022)

Rastaman said:


> Nope.  I got screwed out of mine last year.  That was the last straw and convinced me it was time to leave.


Did you?


----------



## Rastaman (Apr 14, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> Did you?



Yes. It took me a year to find something. 
Had a buddy redo my resume,  and applied to everything that looked good.  No retail,  I was ready for something else. 
Took a LOA to cash out all my vacation/personal time  and a 30 day medical leave for mental health reasons. 

I left Target in May 2021 after 16+ years as a TL.  My new job is Mon-Fri 830-5 salaried. Much less stressful and my life is more balanced now🙏🙏


----------



## vizualens (Apr 18, 2022)

VMLRee said:


> All TL at my current store recived a bonus of $1500 and last year Dec 2021 I was told by an ETL that target would allow VM’s to finally get a bonus starting next year. Are there and other VM’s that know anything about this or have any VM’s Received a bonus. ( I am pay grade 45 like TL’s) idk if all VMs are the same.


Yes you absolutely qualify for the bonus as long as you were in your role last year! Target finally decided to include vm’s in 2021. 
My bonus was paid out last paycheck.


----------



## Unleashed Dog (Apr 18, 2022)

As far as I know none  of us received a bonus in 2021 at my current store. We’re the reddest store in the district cause my SD is a moron and keeps fucking undoing all ETL/TL decisions and running ETLs out with sheer stupidity.


Im grateful he fears the F&B Coordinator so he leaves me alone now. Maybe I’ll get a bonus again someday.


----------

